# How to move iTunes library from a PC to a Mac



## Strynbean (Mar 11, 2011)

I currently have my iTunes library sitting on a external hard drive that is formatted for a PC.

The PC I have is painfully slow, so I would like to move it to my new iMac. 

I know if I plug my iPod into my Mac it will delete all the songs on it.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

See if this would work for you:
How to use your iPod to move your music to a new computer


----------



## Strynbean (Mar 11, 2011)

Opps, I forgot to mention that I have an iPod Touch. That document says it won't work with Touches.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It is very simple really, and these steps work for moving your iTunes library, no matter the platform. Make sure that iTunes on the destination computer is up to date, been run once, preferences set to copy all media to the iTunes library and let iTunes organize your music folder, and has no media in it's library, and isn't running. Mount your drive that has the library you want to move. Find the location of the iTunes library on the destination computer and open it. There will be the folder "iTunes Music", the folder "Album Artwork" and some other files. Delete everything in this folder, but not the folder itself. Now find the folder on the source's hard drive and open it, you will see the same named folders and files in it. Move them all to the destination's iTunes folder. When it's done copying, unmount the source drive and then launch iTunes. It may check the library first, and then it will load everything. Your playlists will all be there, as well as any meta data and album covers you have added. I have done this, copying my library from one Mac to another, then to Windows XP, and then finally back to a Mac, and never lost anything.


----------



## Casuallz (Mar 27, 2011)

Just plug the external hard drive into the Mac it will see it. Open the music folder on the external drive and just drag and drop the music folder containing all your songs to the iTunes Library on the Mac. Be sure you set the Mac iTunes preferences ->Advance tab setting to-> Copy files to iTunes music folder when adding to library.


----------



## asteroidsgalaxy (Mar 28, 2011)

yep, good ole' drag n' drop! haha the easiest way to get anything done!


----------

